# Whiteheads and Blackheads <_<



## barbie.doll (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi girls,

Okay, so, I guess I can say that I don't have that many problems with my skin. I don't get many pimples/acne.

However, I _do_ get whiteheads on my cheeks and chin, and blackheads on my nose! I don't know what to do because I use the Clinique 3- Step skincare system, and I also exfoliate when I feel the need to (which is maybe twice a week.)

I've also used pore strips for my nose... didn't do much. 

Do any of you know how I may permanently get rid of those darn things without having to pick at them? I love my new Benefit 10 bronzer, but when the highlighter is on my cheeks, it literally highlights the damned whiteheads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please give me some suggestions!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 26, 2009)

I used to have a lot of blackheads, no matter how much strips i've used it never worked but I did was exfoliated my face and it scrubs off the dead skin cells which made it go away.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 27, 2009)

The Clinique system will not help, it doesn't really do much for those who don't have perfect skin haha. You could have them professionally extracted, but there is no way to permanently stop getting them. You could try going to the dermatologist if they bother you that much.


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 27, 2009)

Adding a few drops of organic Jojoba Oil to my daily cleanser has really helped with blackheads. I've suggested this tip to a few friends and they've had great results with it as well. It's worth a shot - it's cheap and easy!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 27, 2009)

neutrogena pore refining toner has been the only thing that kept my blackheads at bay.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 27, 2009)

Something from your derm like Retin A will be best. There are some medications that work like it but they are all prescription.


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't have a dermaologist at the moment...

I think I'll try that Neutrogena product...


----------



## User43 (Aug 5, 2009)

I feel your pain, as I have the same exact problems in the same area's.

I have found that steaming my face, then washing, then using hydrogen peroxide lightly once or twice a week, really helped with the black heads. 

Still having problems with the white heads though...


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 5, 2009)

we have the same exact problem and im using clinique's 3 step system and nothing to help with black/whiteheads. i have more whiteheads than blackheads even if i pop those darn things, they always come back. the only temporary solution i have is to scrub your nose and chin weekly. i like to use honey and brown sugar. 
and i bought biore pore cleansing strips, those didnt work on me but my brother used it and voila, all of his blackheads were gone.


----------



## barbie.doll (Aug 5, 2009)

^ Wow, we are in the exact same situation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did end up buying the Neutrogena product... the Pore Refining one. However, I forgot which one it was and bought the cleanser instead of the toner. I'll keep using it and let you know how it works.

Also, I'm pretty good with exfoliating and it does help a bit, but it doesn't totally get rid of my whiteheads or blackheads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know what else I should do. They really irritate me. I may end up seeing a dermatologist if I am able to.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_^ Wow, we are in the exact same situation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did end up buying the Neutrogena product... the Pore Refining one. However, I forgot which one it was and bought the cleanser instead of the toner. I'll keep using it and let you know how it works.

Also, I'm pretty good with exfoliating and it does help a bit, but it doesn't totally get rid of my whiteheads or blackheads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know what else I should do. They really irritate me. I may end up seeing a dermatologist if I am able to._

 
I use to get these little white heads on my forehead and I would rarely get any pimple.  I spoke to a dermotologist and it turns out I was allergic to the shampoo and conditioner..actually the entire brand (Herbal Essence) and L'Oreal.  Trust me it was a hard process but she said start with shampoo and conditioner and begin sifting out what you use that could be on your face without you realizing it.  after i changed to a different shampoo and conditioner my face cleared right up.  I now stick with Dove because it's one brand that doesn't kill my skin on my face and smells great.


----------



## joanbrent (Aug 10, 2009)

A good cleanser to get rid of whiteheads is the MURAD Clarifying Cleanser. This cleanser will get rid of whiteheads, blackheads, and acne. Remove pore clogging bacteria while preventing future acne breakouts.


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 13, 2009)

You may only be able to get rid of them through desincrustation and extraction. 

Try mixing baking soda and water to make a paste, and put on the area you have blackheads. Leave this on for about 10-15 minutes, this will soften up everything thats clogging up your pores. (If you have very sensitive skin you may not be able to leave it on that long because it is very drying)

Once you remove that with warm water you can extract. If you are doing this at home and are not familiar with extracting blemishes please keep in mind to be VERY careful you can really do some damage if you are too rough.

Be sure your hands are properly disinfected. Take your two pointer fingers and place them on opposite sides of the blemish, push down on either side and upward (almost as if you were going to squeeze it together) begin to wiggle your fingers back and forth to slowly bring everything to the surface, switch your fingers to a different angle and repeat until the pore is purged (if it gets too red and nothing comes out move onto the next one and come back to it later, it may not be ready yet so don't force it if nothing comes out)

Hope I explained that without being too confusing. Like I said this is rough on your skin so when you have finished you should follow up with a calming/soothing mask (you can use plain 100% aloe vera gel or something whith chamomile in it, but avoid clays or mud). And don't forget to finish with toner and moisturizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You can also use an extraction tool instead of your fingers, as this may be easier. It is also easier to damage your skin without realizing it..... so be gentle. If you have a two sided tool the plain loop is for whiteheads and the bent side is for blackheads.  just press down *gently* until the debris begins to come out(make sure the blemish is in the middle of the loop) Extracting is a bit more difficult when working on the nose.

One more thing to keep in mind, whiteheads are closed comedones (trapped under the skin) so be sure to exfoliate regularly, this will both prevent and make it easier to remove them.

Hope this helps


----------



## JULIA (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_I use to get these little white heads on my forehead and I would rarely get any pimple.  I spoke to a dermotologist and it turns out I was allergic to the shampoo and conditioner..actually the entire brand (Herbal Essence) and L'Oreal.  Trust me it was a hard process but she said start with shampoo and conditioner and begin sifting out what you use that could be on your face without you realizing it.  after i changed to a different shampoo and conditioner my face cleared right up.  I now stick with Dove because it's one brand that doesn't kill my skin on my face and smells great._

 

I've been getting ridiculous little white bumps around my chin and lower cheeks since February. I'm certain this is because I am allergic to something I'm using, but I cannot figure it out! I s'pose I'll have to talk to the only dermatologist in this city which will take a billion years


----------



## Ursula (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a similar problem but with the hard white bumps right under my eyes, especially on the right side (wierd?).  I cannot figure what to do as that skin is too delicate to extract them it seems.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 21, 2009)

keep up with the pore strips-they will help over time,use a witch hazel toner,exfiolate everytime u wash ur face. try to wear the lightest foundation possible.a face wash that is targeted towards blackheads will really help too! i love biore.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 21, 2009)

the biore pore strips seem to just rip off the top layer of my skin. will my skin be dry overtime if i use it regularly? plus it hurts like a b*tch. though it is kinda interesting to see the gross stuff that ends up on the strip.


----------



## yuna241 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Adding a few drops of organic Jojoba Oil to my daily cleanser has really helped with blackheads. I've suggested this tip to a few friends and they've had great results with it as well. It's worth a shot - it's cheap and easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just wondering how you would use it? Sorry, I'm a newbie =(. Do you wash your face then use it or before? Do you still moisturize after? Thanks


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashmarie019* 

 
_You may only be able to get rid of them through desincrustation and extraction. 

Try mixing baking soda and water to make a paste, and put on the area you have blackheads. Leave this on for about 10-15 minutes, this will soften up everything thats clogging up your pores. (If you have very sensitive skin you may not be able to leave it on that long because it is very drying)

Once you remove that with warm water you can extract. If you are doing this at home and are not familiar with extracting blemishes please keep in mind to be VERY careful you can really do some damage if you are too rough.

Be sure your hands are properly disinfected. Take your two pointer fingers and place them on opposite sides of the blemish, push down on either side and upward (almost as if you were going to squeeze it together) begin to wiggle your fingers back and forth to slowly bring everything to the surface, switch your fingers to a different angle and repeat until the pore is purged (if it gets too red and nothing comes out move onto the next one and come back to it later, it may not be ready yet so don't force it if nothing comes out)

Hope I explained that without being too confusing. Like I said this is rough on your skin so when you have finished you should follow up with a calming/soothing mask (you can use plain 100% aloe vera gel or something whith chamomile in it, but avoid clays or mud). And don't forget to finish with toner and moisturizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You can also use an extraction tool instead of your fingers, as this may be easier. It is also easier to damage your skin without realizing it..... so be gentle. If you have a two sided tool the plain loop is for whiteheads and the bent side is for blackheads. just press down *gently* until the debris begins to come out(make sure the blemish is in the middle of the loop) Extracting is a bit more difficult when working on the nose.

One more thing to keep in mind, whiteheads are closed comedones (trapped under the skin) so be sure to exfoliate regularly, this will both prevent and make it easier to remove them.

Hope this helps_

 
I'm going to buy soda on my way home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. If this works, I will love you and pair up your socks forever and ever!!


----------



## bad girl glam (Jan 23, 2010)

i know i am late, but your best bet to get rid of whiteheads is to have them lanced off by a dermatologist.  the whitehead is called millia and it is made up of sebum, oil, and debris that has become embedded under a thin layer of skin.


----------



## Kragey (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_the biore pore strips seem to just rip off the top layer of my skin. will my skin be dry overtime if i use it regularly? plus it hurts like a b*tch. though it is kinda interesting to see the gross stuff that ends up on the strip._

 


Yep, they will dry you out. Also, it's super-important to remember to only put them on right after you've showered or steamed your face, since that'll open your pores up. Furthermore, make sure you rinse your face with cold water to close your pores up. You really don't want to use pore strips too often, or they can actually make your blackheads worse! I use one every couple of months.


----------

